
Elite hackers target WHO as coronavirus cyberattacks spike - dredmorbius
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-who-hack-exclusive/exclusive-elite-hackers-target-who-as-coronavirus-cyberattacks-spike-idUSKBN21A3BN
======
heyoni
> When asked by Reuters about the incident, the WHO’s Aggio confirmed that the
> site spotted by Urbelis had been used in an attempt to steal passwords from
> multiple agency staffers.

Feels like the 2016 elections all over again...

